# Viscotears and Maxitrol



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi,

I need to use Maxitrol and Viscotears with Logan, as he has dry eye. I wondered if anyone knew of anywhere I can get this online? My vets seem to charge quite a lot, particularly for the Viscotears, and I need a lot of it as he needs it 4x per day. 

I don't use the Maxitrol that often,only if he starts getting a discharge as it usually means there is an eye infection, so I'm not too bothered about getting that from the vet.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

No-one?


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure viscotears is available, without prescription, from any chemist. Not sure about the other stuff though.

You'd need to check that the human viscotears was exactly the same as the canine one, first though


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Pets_R_Me:) said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to use Maxitrol and Viscotears with Logan, as he has dry eye. I wondered if anyone knew of anywhere I can get this online? My vets seem to charge quite a lot, particularly for the Viscotears, and I need a lot of it as he needs it 4x per day.
> 
> ...


My samoyed had dry eye. He was on viscotears too, You dont need to get it from a vet can can buy it over the counter in most human chemists, Dont Know what you pay but its around £5.00 to £5.50 I still use it for myself.
My dog was also on optimunne not maxitrol it was given to him by a canine eye specialist. It actually makes the eye produce tears, and after awhile my dog needed the optimunne only didnt need the viscotears once the optimunne started working. The optimunne was mega expensive at the vets,
you can get it from on line vet pharmacies, but you do have to get a prescription from your vet. Normally most charge around £10.00 some more some less. Optimunne is £24.10 from vet medic www.vet.medic.com
Well worth asking about.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> I'm pretty sure viscotears is available, without prescription, from any chemist. Not sure about the other stuff though.
> 
> You'd need to check that the human viscotears was exactly the same as the canine one, first though


Yes it is exactly the same the specialist when I had my sammy who had dry eye told me to get it from a normal chemist.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> My samoyed had dry eye. He was on viscotears too, You dont need to get it from a vet can can buy it over the counter in most human chemists, Dont Know what you pay but its around £5.00 to £5.50 I still use it for myself.
> My dog was also on optimunne not maxitrol it was given to him by a canine eye specialist. It actually makes the eye produce tears, and after awhile my dog needed the optimunne only didnt need the viscotears once the optimunne started working. The optimunne was mega expensive at the vets,
> you can get it from on line vet pharmacies, but you do have to get a prescription from your vet. Normally most charge around £10.00 some more some less. Optimunne is £24.10 from vet medic www.vet.medic.com
> Well worth asking about.


Hi, Thanks for the reply. I pay £14.10 for every tube at my vets so I will source it at a chemist.

Logan went onto a 6 month trial of Optimmune, but it had no effect on his tear production. The viscotears are keeping his eyes moist and I use the maxitrol for when he gets infections - which he is more prone to for obvious reasons.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Pets_R_Me:) said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply. I pay £14.10 for every tube at my vets so I will source it at a chemist.
> 
> Logan went onto a 6 month trial of Optimmune, but it had no effect on his tear production. The viscotears are keeping his eyes moist and I use the maxitrol for when he gets infections - which he is more prone to for obvious reasons.


Thats absolute scandal especially when the price you pay at the chemist they
are already making a profit to sell it to you at that price.

Its a shame the optimunne didnt work on your dog too, but at least you know where to buy the viscotears now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thats absolute scandal especially when the price you pay at the chemist they
> are already making a profit to sell it to you at that price.
> 
> Its a shame the optimunne didnt work on your dog too, but at least you know where to buy the viscotears now.


Yeah I know! Going to visit a couple of chemists tomorrow to find some. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Popped to Boots yesterday, and got two tubes for £9.96! So, Thanks for pointing me in the direction of boots, this is going to save me so much money


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Pets_R_Me:) said:


> Popped to Boots yesterday, and got two tubes for £9.96! So, Thanks for pointing me in the direction of boots, this is going to save me so much money


Thats brilliant news, you can get 3 lots almost for what the vet was charging for one. Its really bad, especially when you think that the viscotears isnt anything in the way of specialist medication even.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thats brilliant news, you can get 3 lots almost for what the vet was charging for one. Its really bad, especially when you think that the viscotears isnt anything in the way of specialist medication even.


I know!  I have to take Logan to the vets for 3 monthly check ups so I will be informing them why I no longer order it from them!!


----------

